# Word of the Day:  Nomophobia



## jujube

Fear of being without your phone. Yep, a real word. 

I guess you could call the fear of dropping your phone off a bridge or down a storm drain "NO-MO-PHONIA".....


----------



## RadishRose

I often leave my house without a phone. I guess I do not suffer from nomophobia.


----------



## charry

I only take it with us , in case i need help with my hubby .....


----------



## charry

No one ever phones me tho     People only use my Landline ....


----------



## Pappy

I had to start leaving my phone home. Wouldn’t fit in any of my shirt pockets.


----------



## tbeltrans

Once I heard about "homophobia", I figured there would be a fear for just about everything, and here we are even fear of being without a phone.  Aren't we going a bit overboard with all these "fears"?  We never used to be such a fearful people.  What happened to us?

Tony


----------



## Jules

Yes, I suffer from nomophobia.  It’s my security blanket to reach someone in case of an emergency and it’s been used for that.  I have no fear of missing a phone call just for chatting.  If I’m out & about, I’m not answering it.


----------



## hollydolly

No I don't suffer from Nomophobia. I often go out without my phone, usually accidentally, but the only time that would concern me is if I was out alone at night  and far from home


----------



## Ruthanne

I wouldn't say I have Nomophobia but I usually have one or two phones with me... But I'm not fearful about it.


----------



## SetWave

And then there's the fear of phones themselves . . .


----------



## RadishRose

Telephoneaphobia


----------



## Pappy

The wife and I have no landline anymore. The phones are always with us.


----------



## DaveA

"No-mo-phonia" - - -Love it!!


----------



## Gaer

Got my first cell phone kicking and screaming.  It's like being "staked out" in a field.
I HAVE a phone but am one of those people who don't like possessions, watches, phones, bras, etc.  Don't like to be tied down by "stuff"!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gaer said:


> Got my first cell phone kicking and screaming.  It's like being "staked out" in a field.
> I HAVE a phone but am one of those people who don't like possessions, watches, phones, bras, etc.  Don't like to be tied down by "stuff"!


I'm the same, Gaer.

We have a landline and nothing but.

Love it! When we leave the house, we leave behind answering the telephone. What a freeing feeling that is. It's called freedom.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm the same, Gaer.
> 
> We have a landline and nothing but.
> 
> Love it! When we leave the house, we leave behind answering the telephone. What a freeing feeling that is. It's called freedom.


I feel the same about it as you and Gear and I especially dislike smartphones. But my son insisted I have one, so he bought it and it's on his plan and all that. I don't browse the internet with it, it's just for calls and texting.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> I feel the same about it as you and Gear and I especially dislike smartphones. But my son insisted I have one, so he bought it and it's on his plan and all that. I don't browse the internet with it, it's just for calls and texting.


There aren't many of us, Mur, we're a rarity.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> I had to start leaving my phone home. Wouldn’t fit in any of my shirt pockets.
> 
> View attachment 156580


That's so annoying, the pathetic little pockets that shirts have these days. My problem is that the flex won't stretch long enough when I go out.


----------



## win231

tbeltrans said:


> Once I heard about "homophobia", I figured there would be a fear for just about everything, and here we are even fear of being without a phone.  Aren't we going a bit overboard with all these "fears"?  We never used to be such a fearful people.  What happened to us?
> 
> Tony


Yes, it's a scary thought.


----------



## win231

All this time, I thought Nomophobia was a fear of pitchers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hideo_Nomo


----------



## horseless carriage

You know those teenage boys, the ones who wear hoodies and to remove their phone requires surgery? Is fear of them called Anoraknophobia?


----------



## Lara

Now that we have GPS on our phones, no one carries maps. My phone went out once and I was totally lost, alone, and it was getting dark. I was scared and cried. Everyone should keep a back-up map in their car.

Also, I ask Siri everything. I just got a new car and haven't read the manual yet.  On a whim I asked Siri to turn on my playlist for me...bingo. 

I couldn't get the sound to come on for love nor money yesterday so I asked Siri "turn on the sound for me"...she said she didn't understand. So I reworded it and asked, Hey Siri, turn on the volume...bingo.


----------



## SetWave

Aunt Marg said:


> There aren't many of us, Mur, we're a rarity.


I worked in telecommunications, the company gave us different cell phones over the years and I ignored it. Never wanted one . . . until they offered an Apple discount just before I retired. Still have the same one and enjoy the convenience but am definitely not tied to the darn thing.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm the type that wouldn't bother taking a phone with me but I feel like I need one if the car breaks down because there aren't any payphones anymore and nobody walks up to people's houses anymore and ask them to use their phone.  I did have to use my cell phone a few times when my car broke down and I also need it when I go to the curbside veterinarian as you have to call when you get there and report that you're there and they call you back and tell you what they're going to do.  Everything is done by cell phones now when you go out there in the world so I feel like I have to have one with me but it doesn't necessarily make me afraid if I don't have one I just need it.


----------



## Aunt Marg

SetWave said:


> I worked in telecommunications, the company gave us different cell phones over the years and I ignored it. Never wanted one . . . until they offered an Apple discount just before I retired. Still have the same one and enjoy the convenience but *am definitely not tied to the darn thing*.


Good on you, SetWave, because far too many people I see have one growing on the end of their noses.


----------



## SetWave

Lara said:


> Now that we have GPS on our phones, no one carries maps. My phone went out once and I was totally lost, alone, and it was getting dark. I was scared and cried. Everyone should keep a back-up map in their car.
> 
> Also, I ask Siri everything. I just got a new car and haven't read the manual yet.  On a whim I asked Siri to turn on my playlist for me...bingo. I couldn't get the sound to come on for love nor money yesterday so I asked Siri "turn on the sound for me"...she said she didn't understand. So I reworded it and asked, Hey Siri, turn on the volume...bingo.


I still like studying a map. Maybe from my dad teaching me navigation. But, I do use the phone for directions as I drive.
I will NOT  talk to a damn computer. Some day I'm sure I'll be forced to but until then I'm on mute.


----------



## SetWave

Ruthanne said:


> I'm the type that wouldn't bother taking a phone with me but I feel like I need one if the car breaks down because there aren't any payphones anymore and nobody walks up to people's houses anymore and ask them to use their phone.  I did have to use my cell phone a few times when my car broke down and I also need it when I go to the curbside veterinarian as you have to call when you get there and report that you're there and they call you back and tell you what they're going to do.  Everything is done by cell phones now when you go out there in the world so I feel like I have to have one with me but it doesn't necessarily make me afraid if I don't have one I just need it.


It does seem to be the way of the world now, Ruthanne.


----------



## DaveA

Murrmurr said:


> I feel the same about it as you and Gear and I especially dislike smartphones. But my son insisted I have one, so he bought it and it's on his plan and all that. I don't browse the internet with it, it's just for calls and texting.


I use mine in the same manner as you but in my late 80's I consider it a life saver in case of a breakdown (of the car) or (Heaven forbid) a personal health breakdown when out and about.  Not being capable of walking ANY distance to speak of, I'd be in a tough spot unless I could flag someone down

I treat my phone the same as the American Express ad - -"Don't leave home without it"


----------



## Ruthanne

DaveA said:


> I use mine in the same manner as you but in my late 80's I consider it a life saver in case of a breakdown (of the car) or (Heaven forbid) a personal health breakdown when out and about.  Not being capable of walking ANY distance to speak of, I'd be in a tough spot unless I could flag someone down
> 
> I treat my phone the same as the American Express ad - -"Don't leave home without it"


Yes, those are very important reasons to carry a cell phone.  Same goes for me.


----------



## RnR

DaveA said:


> I use mine in the same manner as you but in my late 80's I consider it a life saver in case of a breakdown (of the car) or (Heaven forbid) a personal health breakdown when out and about.  Not being capable of walking ANY distance to speak of, I'd be in a tough spot unless I could flag someone down
> 
> I treat my phone the same as the American Express ad - -"Don't leave home without it"


I'm in a similar situation and living alone I even take it when out gardening in case of a mishap. Don't use it all that much but regard it as an emergency lifesaver and take it whenever I'm out and/or driving. It automatically tunes in to the car, so it can be used safely when driving as the road rules here don't allow you to physically hold a phone when driving. Really like all the smartphone capabilities and use a few at times. It also gives me a data hotspot if the power or home internet goes out, that's been very handy during storms to check weather and emergency messages.


----------



## RnR

RadishRose said:


> Telephoneaphobia


 Great word.


----------



## Jules

If it comes to wearing a Life Alert or carrying my cell phone, I’ll take the latter.  It does much more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Hmmm...shouldn't that be "Nophone-a-phobia"?  Just sayin......


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I wouldn't say I have Nomophobia but I usually have one or two phones with me... But I'm not fearful about it.


*2 phones ? *


----------



## hollydolly

Lara said:


> Now that we have GPS on our phones, no one carries maps. My phone went out once and I was totally lost, alone, and it was getting dark. I was scared and cried. Everyone should keep a back-up map in their car.
> 
> Also, I ask Siri everything. I just got a new car and haven't read the manual yet.  On a whim I asked Siri to turn on my playlist for me...bingo.
> 
> I couldn't get the sound to come on for love nor money yesterday so I asked Siri "turn on the sound for me"...she said she didn't understand. So I reworded it and asked, Hey Siri, turn on the volume...bingo.


I don't need a Map I have GPS for a Brain, I could find my way out of the desert.. or the Madagascan jungle... but I would understand someone relying on their phone if they have a rotten sense of direction. My concern is that if for any reason people have long term emectric cuts and can't charge their phones, how are they going to do without everything they've come to rely on with their phone ? 

For me.. it would be a little bit of a nuisance.. but it would barely affect my life ..


----------



## tbeltrans

Jules said:


> If it comes to wearing a Life Alert or carrying my cell phone, I’ll take the latter.  It does much more.


This was initially why we got cell phones.  My wife, with her disabilities, can fall and need assistance.  She can call me and/or emergency because she attaches the phone to herself with a clip so it stays with her in such an event.  Since we need a phone somehow anyway, why would we pay for yet another service to have a Life Alert type product?

Tony


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> I still like studying a map. Maybe from my dad teaching me navigation. But, I do use the phone for directions as I drive.
> *I will NOT  talk to a damn computer. Some day I'm sure I'll be forced to but until then I'm on mute.*


I do..I like it. I have Google Home Hub in my office room... Hubs has Amazon Echo ( Alexa in his office room)... and we have one of each downstairs also... they're great sources of information. I don't have to stop what I'm doing to look up a recipe or medical information, or geographical info, or the time in Sydney if I want it...  I can make shopping lists or to do lists on them, I can set them as Alarms which I do every single day for when I'm cooking or for any other reason I may need an alarm . I can call people on my contact list...

I think one of these would be superb for older people to have in  the home in case of accidents and they can't get near a phone. Shout out Alexa, or Google..  call my daughter /son/ 999 etc..and it will

I draw the line at having either of them or my iphone in my bedroom  at night when I sleep tho' ...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> *2 phones ? *


@hollydolly  Yes, I have a free govt. phone that is really crappy and one I pay a small sum for monthly.  I almost always have the govt. phone in my purse for emergencies.  I don't use it much at all.  I have to use it once a month to keep it, though, or rather to keep getting it for free.  Some call the free phones from the govt. "Obama phones" because he was the one to get them started.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> @hollydolly  Yes, I have a free govt. phone that is really crappy and one I pay a small sum for monthly.  I almost always have the govt. phone in my purse for emergencies.  I don't use it much at all.  I have to use it once a month to keep it, though, or rather to keep getting it for free.  Some call the free phones from the govt. "Obama phones" because he was the one to get them started.


wow, I've never heard of Govt phones...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> wow, I've never heard of Govt phones...


Yes, they are issued to some who apply for them.  I believe you must be on some form of Social Security or of a lower income than many to get one.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, they are issued to some who apply for them.  I believe you must be on some form of Social Security or of a lower income than many to get one.


very good idea for those on low incomes.. I don't believe there's anything like that here...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> very good idea for those on low incomes.. I don't believe there's anything like that here...


It's a good thing but they could go with a better phone brand. The phone they originally send gets real hot at times and takes a long time to start working after turned on.   After you get their phone you also have an option to purchase any of the phones (of different brands) that they have available at a discount.


----------



## tbeltrans

SetWave said:


> I still like studying a map. Maybe from my dad teaching me navigation. But, I do use the phone for directions as I drive.
> I will NOT  talk to a damn computer. Some day I'm sure I'll be forced to but until then I'm on mute.


Consider...






We are now in the early stages of that future.  

Tony


----------

